# Dads Mop Sauce



## jwg299 (Jan 23, 2015)

*DAD’s MOP SAUCE*

*Ingredients*

2 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar (Heinz)
1/2 Cup White Vinegar (Heinz)
1/2 Cup Apple Juice
1/4 Cup Dark Brown Sugar (firmly packed)
1 Tbsp Sea Salt/Kosher (or coarse salt)
1/2 Tbsp Fresh Ground Black Pepper
1/2 Tsp Cayenne Pepper
1/2 Tsp Sweet Paprika

*Directions*

Place all ingredients in saucepan and bring to a boil. Stir and reduce heat to low and simmer for 15 minutes. I prefer to make this the day before cooking at the same time I season my ribs and allow it to cool overnight to room temperature. Baste ribs every hour during cooking.













dads-mop instagram.jpg



__ jwg299
__ Jan 23, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dannylang (Jan 25, 2015)

looks tastee, thanks for the recipe for dad mop sauce.

good luck

danny


----------



## sandyb (Jun 5, 2022)

I am looking for the beginning ( if that makes sense  ) recipe, “I’m getting ready to smoke my ribs, I ready the ribs (remove the silverback)  and apply the rub…(.looking for rub recipe) and then how to proceed………??????
Thanks…Sandy


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 6, 2022)

JWG, Sounds good !


----------

